# Transferring donor sperm from UK clinic to UK clinic. Help please!



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello all

I just wondered whether anybody might be able to help please.

I am looking into transferring donor sperm from one London based clinic to another London based clinic.  It seems most of the clinics use one courier and it is very very expensive for the short journey.

Have any of you looked into this and found a more cost effective way of doing it?  As the sperm is from an anonymous donor I am not allowed to transfer it myself.

Thank you so much in advance for any help.

bpxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

BP I've replied on the IVF thread but just to add, I did look into moving my anonymous wrigglies by cab at first and was not told that I couldn't, just that it was preferable for the professionals to do it so that nothing got damaged.  Is this a clinic or a HFEA policy?

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello inde

Hope you, your LO and your bump are all well.  

I'm not sure what the deal is but legally i can't take it myself as it's from an anonymous donor and it seems it's a pretty specialised thing as the wrigglies need to be transported in tanks.  I definitely can't take it in a cab or any other way.

I haven't looked at your other post yet but will - thanks so much.

Will probably end up having to go with this courier company - £150 for a ten minute journey!!  But i can't risk anything happening to those swimmers ;-)!

Thanks again

bpxx


----------

